# Opinion of these foods



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

for a Mastiff puppy, if any, which ones would you feed.

*ALS Lamb and rice*

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	22 % min
Crude Fat	8 % min
Moisture	10 % max
Crude Fibre	5 % max
Crude Ash	10 % max
Omega 6 Fatty Acids	4.5 % min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids	0.61 % min

NGREDIENTS: 
Lamb meal, whole ground millet, whole ground brown rice, whole ground barley, wild salmon meal, yeast culture, flax meal, sunflower oil, alfalfa, L-lysine, cranberries, yucca schidigera extract, garlic powder, cinnamon powder, rosemary extract. Vitamins: choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin K1 supplement, folic acid. Minerals: calcium carbonate, ferrous sulphate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, zinc proteinate, sodium selenite, manganese proteinate, colbalt sulphate, calcium iodate, copper proteinate.

*ALS Chicken, rice and Veggie*

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	25 % min
Crude Fat	15 % min
Moisture	10 % max
Crude Fibre	5 % max
Crude Ash	8 % max
Omega 6 Fatty Acids	4.5 % min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids	0.61 % min

INGREDIENTS:
Chicken meal, whole ground brown rice, hulless barley, chicken meat, oatmeal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), potato, natural chicken flavour, sunflower oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), wild salmon meal, dried whole eggs, flax meal, yeast culture, dried kelp, tomato, carrots, pumpkin, cranberries, spinach, broccoli, green apple, blueberries, pears, bananas, rosemary extract, cinnamon, turmeric, capsicum, chamomile, dandelion, paprika. Minerals: calcium carbonate, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, choline chloride, l-lysine. Vitamins: vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, L-ascorbyl (source of vitamin C), inositol, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, beta carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement.

*ALS grain free*

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	38 % min
Crude Fat	18 % min
Moisture	10 % max
Crude Fibre	3 % max
Crude Ash	7 % max
Omega 6 Fatty Acids	2.8 % min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids	1.4 % min
Calcium	1.8 % max
Phosphorus	1.4 % max

INGREDIENTS:
Deboned turkey meat, turkey meal, potato, sunflower oil, pea, salmon meal, flax meal, alfalfa, yeast culture, salmon oil, sweet potato, dried kelp, chicory root extract (fos), lecithin, taurine, yucca schidigera extract, pumpkin, cranberries, spinach, broccoli, green apple, blueberries, pears, bananas, rosemary extract, cinnamon, turmeric, capsicum, chamomile, dandelion, paprika. Vitamins: choline chloride, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, L-ascorbyl (source of vitamin C), inositol, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, beta carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement. Minerals: calcium carbonate, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, niacin, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

*ALS the healthy dog*

Guaranteed Analysis
Protein	27 % min
Fat	16 % max
Fibre	3 % min
Ash	7 % max
Calcium	1.5 % max
Phospherous	1 % max

INGREDIENTS:
Chicken meal, de hulled oats, whole barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flax meal, ground brown rice, sodium chloride, dried carrots, herring fish meal, dried apple, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, chicory root (fos), yucca schidigera extract, calcium proprionate, rosemary extract, zinc proteinate, iron sulfate, zinc oxide, vitamin E supplement, copper sulfate, folic acid supplement, vitamin B-12 supplement, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, sodium selenite, manganese oxide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, biotin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, calcium iodate.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

The grain free, but I'd watch to see if the yeast causes issue. These are Canidae, right? I like that they now have their own manufacturing facility so I would be comfortable feeding them.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> The grain free, but I'd watch to see if the yeast causes issue. These are Canidae, right? *I like that they now have their own manufacturing facility* so I would be comfortable feeding them.


Canidae's grain-free formulas are not produced by them at their new plant. The plant is too small to produce all their food so they continue to have the grain-frees manufactured by other companies like Diamond. This is a current update from an e-mail posted on another dog forum from Canidae's customer service


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

ALS Chicken, rice and Veggie, these are good. What you think guy's?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Grain free. Grains of any kind make my westie mix itch like crazy.


----------



## dogg (Aug 21, 2013)

For your mastiff, what about 
Fromm large breed

Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

Crude Protein not less than 26.00%
Crude Fat not less than 14.00%
Crude Fiber not more than3.50%
Moisture not more than10.00%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids not less than 2.30%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids not less than 0.40%

Canidae is a good food but they are getting a little greedy, going to Petco and looking more at the money. IMO not sticking to what made a company is no different then selling to a major corp. Diamond makes the food which is what it is but Canidae is changing the backbone of what they built. I guess the owners back away and just want to have the increase no matter what..
Foods like Fromm and Victor are a better choice IMO.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I wouldn't feed any of them for several reasons
1 some contain garlic witch is toxic to dogs
2 i seen paprika that in my opinion can cause intestinal issues
3 i seen sodium chloride is that safe?
4 what is capsicum?
5 i see tomatoes not sure if its safe since i seen tomatoes in bad foods for pets list several times

look for foods that don't have any of that in it


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

dogg said:


> For your mastiff, what about
> Fromm large breed
> 
> Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.


i see ingredients in here that i thought dogs couldn't eat
1 cheese its a dairy
2 brewers dried yeast forgot why they can't have it
3 tomatoes
4 grains


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

mewlittle said:


> I wouldn't feed any of them for several reasons
> 1 some contain garlic witch is toxic to dogs
> 2 i seen paprika that in my opinion can cause intestinal issues
> 3 i seen sodium chloride is that safe?
> ...


Garlic is really only toxic in large amounts, and sodium chloride is salt.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't have a large breed puppy/dog, but if I remember correctly, you need to watch the calcium/phosphorus percentages for a growing large breed puppy. I think the values should be no more than around 1.5/1.0 (calc/phos) maximum. If I'm wrong, please someone correct me.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

HayleyMarie said:


> for a Mastiff puppy, if any, which ones would you feed.
> 
> *ALS Lamb and rice*
> 
> ...


I would go with the ALS the healthy dog. Judging from the info, without the actuals, the mineral level is lower which is healtheir for kidneys and heart (easpecailly if dog is 5 or older) and the protein/fat ratio is rwally good. 16% fat means you would probably feed a bit less and the protein level for that amount of enery doesn't appear excessive. The grain free has way too much protein and look at the phosphorus max! One of the highest. The deboned meat at the front of the ingredient panel looks really great but is just a marketing stunt to get a higher price. The water weight moves it to the front but the meal, next in line, is the real protein source. All the companies are morphing their diets into more expensive versions, but the nutrients aren't as good as their originals! In most cases anyway! I saw innova came out with a more expensive version of Innova and it isn't as good a profile as the less expensive original. Crazy time to be a pet food consumer! Actually the chicken and vegge looks fine too. Just my 2 cents! God Bless!


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

I feed chicken & rice to my dogs as the daily meal. I suggest everyone to follow this diet to their pets.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

For your mastiff puppy, I'd probably try either the ALS chicken/rice/veggie or the ALS healthy dog. I wouldn't go too high protein with a large breed puppy, from what I know, which isn't all that much since I've never had a large breed. 

The only way to really know if it's right for your pup is to try it.  LEt us know how it goes.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

rogerharris said:


> I feed chicken & rice to my dogs as the daily meal. I suggest everyone to follow this diet to their pets.


I suggest you research balanced meals because if you're just feeding chicken & rice, that is not balanced.


----------

